# Blue Rodeo Victoria



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I may be one of the few Canucks to have waited this long to see Blue Rodeo in concert and now I have!!>This show was awesome.The first part was psuedo accoustic with the drummer using only a snare but I was floored.Looked like an old J 45 an maybe a late 60s early 70s SJ led the guitar parts but that keyboard and pedal steel rocked.Second half brought out the 335s and exploded with tone.The bass was ace! Wish I could remember the opening act cause the were great also,thanks a lot for the front mans White Falcon riffs! That was the bands name now that I say it.Ive seen alot of shows lately,Stones,Clapton,Wiilie,Bob,Plant and others and I must say these guys with the vocal power and harmony were great.If you get a chance, see them.That goes for the White Falcons as well.
PS -the Stones last year,front row, proved without a doubt they are still the greatest rock n roll band ever.I was so close the pyros burnt!! my beard and blew my mind, Stay Tuned!!! Jim


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

"I may be one of the few Canucks to have waited this long to see Blue Rodeo in concert"
I'm still waiting, and for no good damn reason.... A fantastic band!


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I've seen the band numerous times dating back to '87 or '88 at Queens University homecoming. Greg & Jim were still playing matching red ES-335's LOL!

Creatively, their albums are in a state of decline, but the live shows are almost always top-notch because of the catalog of great tunes they've recorded.

Although I haven't seen the current incarnation of the band, I've been disappointed since they fired pedal steel master Kim Deschamps. Briefly they added a horn\brass section to the band which had a lot of potential, but when I saw them at Massey Hall, I found the horn dynamic made the songs worse rather than better.

Still, I would never pass up a chance to see these guys live. One of my favorite live experiences was the Nowhere To Here tour at the Commodore Ballroom in Vancouver. The sound, the venue, the fans and the band were all in harmony. :banana:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*the Rodeo*

:smilie_flagge17:I too have seen them numerous times dating back to the early eighties when I saw them perform at "Stages" a nightspot in Kingston. I have seen them so many times and listened to their albums that they seem like old friends..

Jim Cuddy is an alumni of Queens.

I would go see them any time I can, and hope to catch them again this spring on the tour through Eastern Ontario.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I've seen them several times as well and Jim Cuddy with Justin Rutledge at the Brock Centre in St Catherines was especially great.


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have seen them 3 times, and seeing them again next week. They are THE Canadian band! The Hip a close second, but Blue Rodeo 1st for sure!!!


----------

